# Update On Jake



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Well everyone its been almost a month since we adopted Jake. Things have been great!! He is a very outgoing special boy. He loves attention and lately we've seemed to have grown really close. He seems to have become my lil man around the house and he loves to show. We've been on alot of hikes and went to the farm to play and run off leash. He does need some work on commands but he knows them, just at this point we're kinda having to start fresh since I use hand signals along with commands. IT makes field work ALOT easier. He has tons of energy, and it took a 8 mile hike to seem to wear him out temporarily. Saide and Jake get along perfectly. She seems to look at him for guidance in alot of our activities, which is what I wanted. He loves to let sadie wrestle with him. So long story short, I couldn't have been any luckier to have found him. He always makes me smile and laugh just as Sadie does, but now I have 2 clowns instead of one. Enjoy the pictures everyone  The girl in the pictures is my wife.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

How great, glad there getting along so well and Jake is adopting.
Thanks for adopting him he looks like a happy, beautiful boy!

Love the pictures of you're family!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Awww what great looking buddies. And your wife is a cutie too of course. :wave:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jake sure looks like he's fit right in. You have one happy, beautiful family.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Jake sure looks like he's fit right in. You have one happy, beautiful family.


Thank you. I'm hoping we'll have our xmas pictures soon. We really do everything with our furkids. The only time they're alone is while we're at work. I wouldn't be happy if I didn't have them in my life. Makes life sweet.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like Jake is doing great. Those young fellas have tons of energy. Great pictures.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

that is so great that he & you guys got together. Pics look like everyone "belongs"

we're 6 months with our Craigslist dog & our good luck still amazes me daily - I think he's purty happy, too.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so happy that Jake is doing so well! Your pictures are priceless..everyone looks so happy! Stay happy and enjoy your family!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great Pictures & I agree with everyone that your family looks like it all belongs!! 
You have two beautiful Golden's on your hands!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Love to see those happy family pics!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jake is a very handsome boy and looks like he has fallen in love with your family too like you have. It is great that Sadie and him are getting along so well.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*those Are Great Pictures And I Am Happy For Jake And Your Family. Wht A Lucky Boy He Is To Have You For Parents And Her For A Sister*


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Glad Jake is settled and you have a happy household, 2 goldens are just great to have, twice the fun and love.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is great to hear Jake is working out well and is fitting right into the family. 
Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jake*

Congratulations, Dallas!!!

Jake is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jake is such a handsome boy! So glad you have become such a happy family!


----------

